# dwarf puffer



## escape artist (Jan 1, 2008)

hey.

i just got 7 dwarf puffer (got two for free)
i got loads of fake plants because i heard these puffers need em'
i bought them so i can put them in a one species tank with an otto.
would that be okay?
what other special needs do they have???


----------



## escape artist (Jan 1, 2008)

2 of them got sucked up the filter just now 
i cant believe it.
fcking guppy fries didnt get sucked up the filter im using now.


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

Put a sponge over the filter intake, that will solve that problem. And then check inside the filter, they will often survive that ride and they are certainly not the first it has happened to. I had a fish jump into one of my HOB filters once.


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2008)

What size tank are they in?

I'd be watching for aggressive behavior with that number. Especially if you have more than one male.


----------



## escape artist (Jan 1, 2008)

right i changed my filter to the underwater ones.
not the ones that hang on.
and i only bought 2 males.
but i think one got sucked in


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2008)

What size tank are these in?


----------



## Courtney (Jan 18, 2005)

and they will eat your oto... just warning you, also usually they sell them as babies and you cant tell when they are young if they are male and female, and they dont eat flakes at all, only frozen food and snails, least thats all mine eat, other then any other fish you want to add with them,


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

DPs are weak swimmers, but make fantastic pets. Be sure to cover your intake on your filter and a suggested stocking is 1 male to 2 females per 10 gallons. If you house multiple males you'll need plenty of cover and hiding places for them to set up their own territories.

As far as special needs feed them blood worms or black worms. Also, if you have any or can get any, baby to very small snails in that tank will make for some very happy puffers. If they're small enough your little guys will go right through the shells. They'll also eat brine shrimp and fish fins, which is why your oto might be at risk.

As I'm sure you know, there's plenty of information on these fish online


----------



## trashion (Aug 24, 2007)

Nice icon, fishboy. Op Ivy rules.


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

^
new best friend

(sry to the mods and escape for the off topic post)


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2008)

Courtney said:


> and they will eat your oto... just warning you


Not necessarily. Otos are about the only fish that are proven to be fine with Dwarf Puffers. 99% of the time, the DPs leave them alone.

Also, to add to what Fishboy said (great info!), while they are weak swimmers, they make alot of waste so people try to put a bunch of filtration on their tanks. Its probably best just to do frequent water changes though, since they don't like alot of water movement. I suggest 2 weekly water changes of about 25-30%.

You haven't said your tank size just yet, but with 5 DPs, I hope you have atleast a 20g.....bigger is always better.


----------



## escape artist (Jan 1, 2008)

I have a 15
I don't see a size problem my friend 
kept 14 in a five gallon
and none have them died since we got
them which was just under a year ago 
he also just got two f.a morrays
in a 50. They are the coolest things
ever.
haha
anyway thanks for all the good tips

Ps sorry for the late reply been busy
being Easter and things


----------



## oliesminis (May 7, 2007)

a 15 gallon for 7 dwarf puffers isnt enough for them

firstly they wont have enough room to establish teritorys which will make them agressive and attack others

second of all with that amount of puffers in a tank they will quickley become stunted

-olie

p.s i think this info is right


----------



## Guest (Mar 23, 2008)

Since you only have 5 now a 15g should be ok. 20g would be a better minimum....and if you want more than that, you need a bigger tank. Change out water frequently (twice a week) since they are messy. Make sure you have alot of decorations in the tank to break up sight lines. They are aggressive to be so small.

14 in a 5g is insane. I would just keep 1 in a 5g. Its not big enough for more than that. They will eventually kill each other.......tell your friend they need to read up on fish they keep. He/she needs atleast a 40g for that many of them.


----------



## karazy (Nov 2, 2007)

i think for 5 a 15 sounds good. especialy because a 15 is a bit longer it gives more room for territory


----------



## escape artist (Jan 1, 2008)

oh yeah guys another question.
i heard that DP need snails at least once a week.
and i want to start breeding my own snails.
how do i do that???


----------



## escape artist (Jan 1, 2008)

also
do DP "pufff up?"


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2008)

Refer to this site for everything you need to know about DPs. Look around the feeding section, I believe there are a few links on breeding snails. http://dwarfpuffers.com/

No, DPs do not "puff up."


----------



## escape artist (Jan 1, 2008)

yeh links inside the website dont work.


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2008)

Read this.

http://www.aquariacentral.com/forums/showthread.php?t=50912

Found using Google by the way....It is your best friend.


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

You will not *need* to feed them snails but they'll eat them(especially the really small ones). 

To breed snails it depends on the snail, some are male and female and some have both sex organs. The easiest way to put it is put multiple snails together of the same species and let nature take its course.

DPs will puff up, but you need to REALLY threaten them. For example, physically grab them or try to eat them. *DO NOT ENCOURAGE THIS HABIT, IT WILL BE BAD FOR YOUR PUFFERS' HEALTH*


----------



## fishboy (Feb 26, 2005)

btw, I'm a DP encyclopedia. I used to keep DPs and I researched them extensively and gained hands on knowledge with keeping them


----------



## escape artist (Jan 1, 2008)

thanks alot


----------



## escape artist (Jan 1, 2008)

Hey thanks for the good link.


----------



## oliesminis (May 7, 2007)

if your looking at feeding them snails, get a small goldfish bowl and buy about 8 snails such as red ramshorns. then put them in. put a decoration in it for them to lay the eggs on and your done. i do this and get many hundreds of snails.

i take my plant trimmings and ties them onto a weight and put them in to eat. 

-olie


----------



## escape artist (Jan 1, 2008)

but wont their teeth grow to big if i dont feed em' snails.
and then they cant eat.
then they die of hunger?


----------

